# 2 gsd's better than 1?



## georgiaboy2109 (Mar 31, 2011)

We have a male german shepherd named Jake. He turned one today 3/31/11, is somewhere between 95-105lbs, and very well behaved. He has been around other dogs while growing up and has never shown any aggresion. He stays outside 75% of the time in our fenced yard. Sometimes I wonder if he gets lonley when my wife and I are at work so we have been talking about maybe getting another GSD to benefit us and him. Any suggestions or advice on having two dogs would be GREAT!

Thanks,
Steve


----------



## Emoore (Oct 9, 2002)

2 GSDs can be better than one or they can be an utter nightmare.


----------



## georgiaboy2109 (Mar 31, 2011)

Please Explain


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

If you plan on leaving them outside 75% of the time, then get ready for a yard full of holes and neighbors complaining about barking. GSD's need to have more stimulation than left to their own devices. 
I have three, they are indoor dogs and get along well. I'd rather have more than one as they do play together. But I don't leave them outside unattended. Do you plan on doing any training or sportwork with them or do you do it with Jake? Instead of worrying that Jake gets lonely, keep him active so he won't be.
I would get opposite sex if you do decide and spay/neuter at least one of them when mature.


----------



## georgiaboy2109 (Mar 31, 2011)

Yes we go running 4-5 times a week and Jake goes with us. He also goes swimming everytime we go to the park so he gets alot of exersice. If we had another it would be the same way. I broke him of the barking when it started so only time he barks is when someone drives up or if one of the Cats around our subdivision decided to sit in from on the gate and taunt him. As far as the digging....... well we are still working on that but its not that big of a deal to me. Not really wanting a female always have had better luck with male dogs. Plus my wife and I are not interested in breeding. Jake is not neutered and wouldnt really want to neuter the new dog. Future problems with that?


----------



## webzpinner (Mar 7, 2011)

georgiaboy2109 said:


> We have a male german shepherd named Jake. He turned one today 3/31/11, is somewhere between 95-105lbs, and very well behaved. He has been around other dogs while growing up and has never shown any aggresion. He stays outside 75% of the time in our fenced yard. Sometimes I wonder if he gets lonley when my wife and I are at work so we have been talking about maybe getting another GSD to benefit us and him. Any suggestions or advice on having two dogs would be GREAT!
> 
> Thanks,
> Steve


Wow... were you not named Steve, and had an older dog, I'd swear you were my wife! LOL We're in the same boat with our (soon to be on 4/3) 3yr old GSD Jake. I'm looking for a female puppy on Craigslist. My question I'm debating is, "Is it better to get a young puppy, less than 3 months old; or 4mo to 1 year old, when it comes to adding to the family. Jake is soooo mellow, and loves playing with other dogs (especially bugging the neighbor's dogs), so I'm really not worried about fighting.


----------



## Emoore (Oct 9, 2002)

You want to add the second dog when the first one is practically perfect-- comes when calls every time, sticks around when off leash, knows all his commands, completely housebroken, polite with strangers, etc. Then your second dog can learn good behaviors from the first and you have time to devote 98% of your dog time to getting your second dog where you want him/her.

If you get dog #2 while dog #1 is still a work in progress, you end up with their bad behaviors feeding off each other.


----------



## Emoore (Oct 9, 2002)

georgiaboy2109 said:


> Jake is not neutered and wouldnt really want to neuter the new dog. Future problems with that?


2 intact males living together unattended in the back yard? Could be a bloodbath.


----------



## Whiteshepherds (Aug 21, 2010)

I like having two dogs. Ours are 6 months apart in age and we got the second one (female) when our male was 9 months old. 

I think it brings a whole new dynamic to your house. More work, more expense, less time to yourselves etc. but at least in our case, both dogs are thriving and get along really well. I don't know if they like having each other around when we aren't home but it seems like they would.


----------



## Lin (Jul 3, 2007)

Emoore said:


> You want to add the second dog when the first one is practically perfect-- comes when calls every time, sticks around when off leash, knows all his commands, completely housebroken, polite with strangers, etc. Then your second dog can learn good behaviors from the first and you have time to devote 98% of your dog time to getting your second dog where you want him/her.
> 
> If you get dog #2 while dog #1 is still a work in progress, you end up with their bad behaviors feeding off each other.


:thumbup: And ditto the bloodbath comment as well.


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

georgiaboy2109 said:


> Yes we go running 4-5 times a week and Jake goes with us. He also goes swimming everytime we go to the park so he gets alot of exersice. If we had another it would be the same way. I broke him of the barking when it started so only time he barks is when someone drives up or if one of the Cats around our subdivision decided to sit in from on the gate and taunt him. As far as the digging....... well we are still working on that but its not that big of a deal to me. Not really wanting a female always have had better luck with male dogs.* Plus my wife and I are not interested in breeding.* Jake is not neutered and wouldnt really want to neuter the new dog. Future problems with that?


That is a plus, just because you have two dogs/opposite sex doesn't mean you _should_ breed them, they usually will get along better than same sex pairings. Maybe you can find an adult female that is spayed already and some training has already been established with her. Rescues have many to choose from.


----------



## KatieStanley (Apr 27, 2010)

I love the rescue idea...get a young adult female...she will (should) already be fixed and more than likely will have most of her manners down.


----------



## georgiaboy2109 (Mar 31, 2011)

I have had 2 male dogs b4 that lived together for years that never tried to kill each other. neither were neutered.


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

georgiaboy2109 said:


> I have had 2 male dogs b4 that lived together for years that never tried to kill each other. neither were neutered.


Some can be together their whole lives and never have a issue.

Some can go several years and be peacuful and then a fight breaks out.

Some can not live together at all and have blood baths.

Why risk it?

Male/female is the best way to go.


----------



## vat (Jul 23, 2010)

georgiaboy2109 said:


> I have had 2 male dogs b4 that lived together for years that never tried to kill each other. neither were neutered.


You were lucky! Never 2 of the same sex, especially if you are gonna leave them in the back yard. I have a male and female and it works great.


----------



## London's Mom (Aug 19, 2009)

I have always had 2 GSDs (one male, one female). I am a strong believer that it is emotionally healthy for the dog. When we lost Olina in February, my boy London was SO distraught. A month later, we rescued Emma and London was SOOOO happy. They play with each constantly. And they even sleep next to one another.

And when I run, I sometimes take one and my husband who is not a runner, will take the other for a long walk. So they both get a workout whether it is with us humans or playing with one another in the backyard. Regarding your yard becoming a sea of mud......my husband has trained the pups not to dig and to keep out of the flower beds. It has worked so far. 

I think you should seriously consider adopting a female GSD. If you adopt through a Rescue Organization, you are allowed to test the new dog with your dog to find that perfect "fit." Good luck and keep us posted!


----------



## kiya (May 3, 2010)

When you go running will you be taking the 2nd dog along too? Having to take 2 dogs around can be a challenge. I always did male/female for the sake of them getting along without any issues. Right now I have 3, 2 females and a male. It wasn't my intention but I don't think I want to have 3 again mostly because the vet & med bills have been escalating. I don't think I would want 2 males or 2 females one of each is better. 
There are advantages of only having 1 dog, the dog will bond with you not the other dogs.


----------

